# RMC Hopefuls



## andpro (27 Jan 2006)

Anyone in here who is applying to RMC, what academic program are you going for? What trade choices? 
Me I am applying for an arts degree in history. My trade choices are MARS MPO and armoured.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2006)

Well MARS and ARMD are good choices but there are no positons for MPO through ROTP this year.


----------



## Zee (27 Jan 2006)

Military & Strategic Studies. Infantry, Armour, Artillery.


----------



## andpro (27 Jan 2006)

I was sort of wondering if it was open thanks for the info.


----------



## double0three (11 Feb 2006)

Hello everyone, first time posting here!

Anyway, I am in the process of applying for Space Sciences (or Computer Science) for the Pilot profession.  Just finished my interview/basic medical/aptitude test.  Just have to go get some blood work and an eye test in 2 days. If all that goes well then it is time to play the waiting game again, and hope I'm more competitive than the the average applicant


----------



## AmphibousAssult (23 Feb 2006)

Well, if I'm correct, then today, february 22nd, was a very important day for all of us RMCC hopefuls. I think that the selection board occured today and all of the eligible applications have been gone over. If this is the case we should all probably be hearing something in the next week or so. Maybe I'll see some of you folks there I applied for a Mechanical Engineering degree and selected my preffered trade: Infantry Officer. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Feb 2006)

_Well, if I'm correct, then today, february 22nd, was a very important day for all of us RMCC hopefuls. I think that the selection board occured today and all of the eligible applications have been gone over. If this is the case we should all probably be hearing something in the next week or so. _ 

The initial selection board was 10 Feb 06 and the selection process will be continuous until the last Civ U offers date of 31 Mar 07.  Last RMC offers date is 30 Aug 06 and the last Prep Year offers date is 02 Aug 06.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (23 Feb 2006)

good to know, thanks kincanucks


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

Have fun with those tests! RMC FYOP is much easier now than it used to be. Have any of you potential applicants paid attention to the newspapers in the last six months? Say November perhaps? Things aren't that cozy at RMC you know, security is obviously a big issue.

For those of you just trying to get a free education, look elsewhere! The CF is looking for dedicated, long-term career officers, not just people coming for the ride.


----------

